# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  قاهر الجن هل عرفتموه

## I wanna

*كما يقال بأذن الذئب يأكل الجن* 
*اقدم لكم هذه الصورة التي اتمنى ان تحوز على اعجابكم* 
 
*صورة حصرية وتم التقاط هذا العمل في محمية العرين*

*يهمنا رايكم و ملا حظاتكم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لقطه موفقه 
تسلم يمناك اخوي 
وعساك على القوه يارب 
*

----------


## I wanna

> *لقطه موفقه* 
> *تسلم يمناك اخوي* 
> *وعساك على القوه يارب*





شكرا لك وتواجد رائع ومميز منك

----------


## ليلاس

*يسلموووا ع الصصورة ..*

*يعطيكم العآفية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

لقطه رووعه
صورت مثلهااا في محمية العرين *_^

تسلم الايدين

موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*تصوير حلوووووووووووووو

مع اشنوصه هالذئب 

يعطيك العافية*

----------


## I wanna

> *يسلموووا ع الصصورة ..*
> 
> *يعطيكم العآفية ..*
> 
> *لا خلا ولا عدم ..*







> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> لقطه رووعه
> صورت مثلهااا في محمية العرين *_^
> 
> تسلم الايدين
> 
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> دمت بود







> *تصوير حلوووووووووووووو*
> 
> *مع اشنوصه هالذئب* 
> 
> *يعطيك العافية*



 
*اسعدني حضوركم هنا فشكراً لكم*
*ويسلموووو ع الكومنتات الحلوة*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..
التقاطة جميلة 
يعطيك العافية 
ما ننحرم جديد كاميراتك 
سلام

----------

